# Lost Parrot give his name and address



## DaveDragon (May 21, 2008)

I've heard Greys are in intelligent but this one is amazing!!

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/05/21/lost.parrot.ap/index.html


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 21, 2008)

I think birds are just amazing. I've always wanted to keep one, but I am terrified of the power of those beaks


----------



## Mike (May 21, 2008)

That's amazing.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 21, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> I think birds are just amazing. I've always wanted to keep one, but I am terrified of the power of those beaks


You've been to All Pets, you must have been bit by one of the greys at least once. I sure have! They sure are strong!


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 21, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> CoexistExotics said:
> 
> 
> > I think birds are just amazing. I've always wanted to keep one, but I am terrified of the power of those beaks
> ...



Nah I normally just avoid the birds completely. My sister fell in love with a grey once and it was a really sweet little baby. I held him, and he was astonishingly sweet, but I know that like some reptiles, as they get older, they can go through pissy-modes lol


----------



## DaveDragon (May 21, 2008)

Our 10 year old son wants a bird. He got my wife wrapped in it. They finally bought 4 parakeets. They have no idea how loud & messy they will be!

We always check out the birds. Some are friendly, some are nasty. And D A M N expensive!!!


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Our 10 year old son wants a bird. He got my wife wrapped in it. They finally bought 4 parakeets. They have no idea how loud & messy they will be!
> 
> We always check out the birds. Some are friendly, some are nasty. And D A M N expensive!!!



I (well, my father and I) used to breed many species of exotic birds, including: Umbrella Cockatoos, African Greys, and various types of macaws, to name a few. The birds that we CURRENTLY have include

1 female Eclectus 

2 Blue and Gold Macaws (1m, 1f)

3 African Greys (1m, 1f, and one that I'm not sure about...the unknown sex bird is more of a pet than a breeder, but the other two are active breeders)

2 female Umbrella Cockatoos (one is 4, one is 20-something)

2 emus (similar to ostriches {1m, 1f})

2 Double Yellow-headed Amazons (1m, 1f)



And yes, parrots can be DANG expensive

Oh, and we don't keep them in cooped-up little cages; my father recently had an aviary built large enough for them to fly around a bit. They all get along fairly well.


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

My tamest african grey used to always yell my name whenever I was around, as my dad always was XD

He also calls my father a poopoohead.
A direct quote from the bird: "Hey Martin! Poopoohead!"
Sometimes he'll add a trick that I taught him......a whistle (like a bomb dropping from the sky) followed by a fart/splat noise.

I like to think that he was imagining that the sound was him taking a crap on my father's head XD


----------



## Kazzy (May 22, 2008)

I love birds! Currently I only have a blue crowned conure, but plan on getting into more birds once I have the time and space. I love my conure, Sammy, though. He's amazing. He dances, gives kisses, barks, and sometimes says "Gimme Kiss".


----------



## DaveDragon (May 23, 2008)

I'm sure we'll get one someday. The greys are amazing birds.


----------

